# Typically holiday food that you'll pass on.



## IKE (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't shy away from many foods but green bean casserole is to me what kryptonite is to Superman......I've tried it many times and I just don't like it.

Most probably know what I'm referring to but to those who don't it's basically that dish that is green beans and a can of cream of something soup mixed together and then topped with canned french fried onions and baked.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 20, 2016)

Not something that I would ever put together!
Can't think of any food that I would pass on, unless
it was canned veggies, definitely not something I use.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 20, 2016)

Honestly, if I had my druthers, I'd pass on the turkey.  Better cold, on sandwiches later, with lots of Miracle Whip.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of any of the sweet potato casseroles, who knows what lurks beneath those golden brown marshmallows.

I'll take my sweet potatoes baked and unadorned, just a little S&P and a cold chunk of butter.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not a big fan of any of the sweet potato casseroles, who knows what lurks beneath those golden brown marshmallows.
> 
> I'll take my sweet potatoes baked and unadorned, just a little S&P and a cold chunk of butter.



I often make them with a little brown sugar, a little maple syrup and toasted pecans. If I have time, Cinnamon sugared pecans are even better. Not too many, just enough to add a little flavor. 

I agree with Ike on the green bean casserole. That's a terrible thing to do to a green bean.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 20, 2016)

IKE said:


> *I don't shy away from many foods but green bean casserole is to me what kryptonite is to Superman......I've tried it many times and I just don't like it.
> *
> Most probably know what I'm referring to but to those who don't it's basically that dish that is green beans and a can of cream of something soup mixed together and then topped with canned french fried onions and baked.



Ditto that and a few years back, it was the dish I was assigned to bring over to a Thanksgiving dinner I was attending with a group of friends.  I made, the guest enjoyed it, that is everyone enjoyed it except myself, I did give it a taste, but, no thanks in the future.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not a big fan of any of the sweet potato casseroles, who knows what lurks beneath those golden brown marshmallows.
> 
> I'll take my sweet potatoes baked and unadorned, just a little S&P and a cold chunk of butter.


  I don't care for sweet potato casserole either and as Nancy said I would pass on the turkey also. I much prefer chicken instead.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2016)

Definitely pass on green bean casserole mainly because of the canned soup. Also sweet potatoes and marshmallows unless it's for dessert.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 20, 2016)

The green beans without the_ fried onions-turned-into-glop_ junk on top....would be fine.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

There aren't many foods I dislike but mincemeat pie is way too sweet and has a strange flavor in my opinion. But maybe I didn't give it a fair chance. Never ate more than a couple of bites.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 20, 2016)

Any type of stuffing, green beans, cranberries,and pecan pie. I'm pretty much a bore when it comes to Thanksgiving.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Honestly, if I had my druthers, I'd pass on the turkey.  Better cold, on sandwiches later, with lots of Miracle Whip.



Agree 100% on the cold turkey sandwiches with "Miracle Whip".......not mayo.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2016)

What is that other dish called that's usually seen around this time of year that contains Jell-O, cottage cheese and I believe pineapple ?......that's another no, no for me.

Then there's that baby marshmallow, whip cream, Jell-O and something else thingie.....I don't like it either.

I don't like canned or candied baked sweet potatoes with marshmallows either......mama likes canned sweet potatoes with her Thanksgiving dinner but she knows I won't touch them.

I had a aunt by marriage that always fixed and baked her sweetish corn pudding for Thanksgiving and I always passed on that.

I know it's beginning to sound like I'm a finicky eater but really I'm not, it's just that a lot of what some would call traditional holiday foods I'm just not overly fond of.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2016)

Like you Ike, candied yams, never tried them and don't care to.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 20, 2016)

The turkey and ham don't do anything for me and never have. I love an open buffet where I can have everything else.


----------



## IKE (Nov 20, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Like you Ike, candied yams, never tried them and don't care to.



Lord only knows I love my after dinner sweets, even if it's just a few plain ole vanilla wafers, but I don't like a sweet dish with my main meal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2016)

IKE said:


> Lord only knows I love my after dinner sweets, even if it's just a few plain ole vanilla wafers, but I don't like a sweet dish with my main meal.



I hear you loud and clear, not a big fan of sweet and savory myself.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm not so much on yams and sweet potatoes, never tasted a green bean casserole. This year it's just the wife and I so I think it's just going to be the three food groups. Turkey, spuds, dressing.. :very_drunk:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 21, 2016)

IKE said:


> I don't shy away from many foods but green bean casserole is to me what kryptonite is to Superman......I've tried it many times and I just don't like it.
> 
> Most probably know what I'm referring to but to those who don't it's basically that dish that is green beans and a can of cream of something soup mixed together and then topped with canned french fried onions and baked.



Ike, I couldn't agree more with you!


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 21, 2016)

Anything with brussel sprouts or lima beans, blech.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 21, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Honestly, if I had my druthers, I'd pass on the turkey.  Better cold, on sandwiches later, with lots of Miracle Whip.



Yea, turkey, not a fan, make it for everyone else, not me. 
  Mmmm, reading this, I don't like turkey nor green bean casserole.   I'm on a roll here.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 23, 2016)

Here Brussels sprouts seem to be very popular and I did actually like them when I was younger. Now I'll pass .


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 23, 2016)

I guess I'm a statistical outlier but I like green bean casserole.  

Can't do oyster dressing, though.


----------



## Carla (Nov 23, 2016)

Everything mentioned here (excepting for the oysters) I would eat if I were able. Love turkey and stuffing and all the other things--yams are sweet enough without the added things, I generally just bake them. I'm not really all that fussy, but red beets are not a fav of mine but mostly all veggies, I've always liked.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 23, 2016)

Tomato aspic, jellied salads, brussel sprouts. Broad beans. Ewwwwwww.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 23, 2016)

Well,  I enjoy all that stuff mentioned above EXCEPT the oysters.  I even like the green bean dish with the French fried onions.

I'm not THAT picky about what I eat.  I even like Brussels  sprouts with Alfredo cheese on top.  So THERE !


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 23, 2016)

Another X on the green bean casserole, don't care for deviled eggs and the only way I eat oysters is fried.


----------



## IKE (Nov 23, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Tomato aspic, jellied salads, brussel sprouts. Broad beans. Ewwwwwww.



Red I can't believe that you don't like brussel sprouts, they are really good for you and they put hair on your chest.......umm on second thought you better stay away from them.


----------



## Carla (Nov 23, 2016)

Sometimes it's the way things are prepared that can make a big difference. I never cared for asparagus, but my neighbor grilled it and sent some to me and it was very good. It took away that strong taste that I never cared for. Brussel sprouts if gotten young (small) are flavorful. I always steamed mine, avoided being waterlogged.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't care for a sweet dish with a main meal, either, and I never (even as a child) could abide that sweet potato with marshmallow thing.  My grandmother made it so sweet it would gag you.  My mother always urged me to eat a little of it to be polite, but I'd just push it around on the other side of my plate from where the food I liked was.  I don't like that ubiquitous green bean casserole, either.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> Red I can't believe that you don't like brussel sprouts, they are really good for you and they put hair on your chest.......umm on second thought you better stay away from them.


Not everyone aspires to be a Sasquatch, Ikey. Lol.


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2016)

Here's a list of things I won't eat at Thanksgiving dinner:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2016)

jujube said:


> Here's a list of things I won't eat at Thanksgiving dinner:
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...




As usual, rofl


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> As usual, rofl


That's hilarious Rose! I have a new Canuck dessert for you to drool over: Nanaimo Cheesecake bars. Cookie crumb bottom, cheesecake centre, dark chocolate top. Mmmmmmm. Original Nanaimo Bars have custard centres.


----------



## IKE (Nov 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> That's hilarious Rose! I have a new Canuck dessert for you to drool over: Nanaimo Cheesecake bars. Cookie crumb bottom, cheesecake centre, dark chocolate top. Mmmmmmm. Original Nanaimo Bars have custard centres.



Gawd that all sounds so good, have you ever thought about adopting ?.......I'm house broken.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> Gawd that all sounds so good, have you ever thought about adopting ?.......I'm house broken.


Sure, I can always use a new pet. Lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2016)

The funny list was Jujube's post, not mine. I only used a copy in my reply.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 25, 2016)

My sister-in-law's Brussels sprout casserole. There's not enough cheese on the planet to kill it.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> That's hilarious Rose! I have a new Canuck dessert for you to drool over: Nanaimo Cheesecake bars. Cookie crumb bottom, cheesecake centre, dark chocolate top. Mmmmmmm. Original Nanaimo Bars have custard centres.



No calories in there, right??  I gained 3 pounds just reading the recipe.  Sounds wonderful!


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 25, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> The green beans without the_ fried onions-turned-into-glop_ junk on top....would be fine.



O.K., step-son preparred and brought the infamous green bean casserole, but it turned out good.   The secret?  Only put the fried onions on top, not inside of the casserole.  Also do not add the fried onions until the rest of the casserole comes out of the oven.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> No calories in there, right??  I gained 3 pounds just reading the recipe.  Sounds wonderful!


Calorie free, guaranteed! So yummy. Almost as good as chocolate cherry cream cheese brownies.


----------

